# [Oracle] Formatierte ausgabe in PLSQL Block



## XChris (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte innerhalb eines PL SQL Blocks formatiert ein SELECT ausgeben. Beispiel:

Das will ich nicht:
Ort | Name 
Berlin | Otto
Rostock | Karl
New York DC | Susi
Wien | Anna-Sophie

Das will ich:
Ort                    | Name 
Berlin               | Otto
Rostock           | Karl
New York DC  | Susi
Wien                 | Anna-Sophie

Das heisst, nun müsste ich mir erst eine Funktion bauen, welche mir die Funktionalität von sqlplus nachbaut. Hat jemand eine Idee wie es einfach geht?

Chris


----------



## gorefest (8. Juli 2010)

1. Du baust Dir einen anyomen PLSQL Block oder wahlweise ein package
2. Du baust etwas in der Form von


```
for DS in (select * from foo)
loop
  DBMS_OUTPUT.PUT_LINE(ds.name || '|'|| ds.vorname); 
end loop
```

voila.

es wäre noch nett, wenn Du uns den unterschied der augenscheinlich gleichen ausgaben erklärst?


----------

